# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  نظرة انتقادية لنظام التحكيم فى منازعات العمل

## د.عدنان

*نظرة انتقادية لنظام التحكيم**فى منازعات العمل** الجماعية**فى القانون المصرى*

----------

